# Catfish Reaper Charters Catfish Tourney - Oconee (July 30th)Results!



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 31, 2011)

Last night we had a total of 10 teams show up to stake their claim to a total purse of $1000. The catfishing was rough last night with only 5 of the 10 teams weighing in fish.

The weights and payouts were as follows:

With a 1 in 3 payout system we paid 3 places.

*1st: Bennett (32lbs) - $450

2nd: Bimini Top Bandit (29.6lbs) - $270 plus Big Fish (16.9lbs) - $100

3rd: BTT & Sultan (17.2lbs) - $180*

Thanks to everyone who attended!!


----------



## btt202 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dang 3rd place two tournament in a row


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratsto all that fished and to the winners!


----------



## btt202 (Jul 31, 2011)

Shane we need to hook up the Oconee folks on a trip to Columbus fishing And  Everyone over there come to Oconee about once a year !! so maybe we can do about a 40 team Tournament


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds good brother, We have some big things brewing over here in Columbus for 2012. Water levels are so low for us right now that fishing is much harder than it should be. once that bite picks up, its going to be on fire


----------



## chad smith (Jul 31, 2011)

Wish I could have fished with y'all last night! It was a tuff night for sure for everyone! You know it's tuff when ol Doodleflop and  J Seph don't even weigh n a fish


----------



## j_seph (Aug 1, 2011)

chad smith said:


> Wish I could have fished with y'all last night! It was a tuff night for sure for everyone! You know it's tuff when ol Doodleflop and J Seph don't even weigh n a fish


 To set you straight as usual! We caught 6 only our small fish were smaller than the sos small fish. We could have weighed in our 3 as the gills were moving some. To me, a live weigh in, my fish will swim off. The 3 we had would not swim off so I declared to not weigh in. We put them in the bait tank and obviously there was too much amonia or something from our bait that died during the night. If they had of been big fish they would of been in a bigger livewell with oxygen and such. They got carried away to be ate by another angler.


Wish SOS would put up a pic of his new toon bling we brought him.

and

If anyone can't see jugs all over Oconee they are B.L.I.N.D.


----------



## flip0302 (Aug 1, 2011)

j_seph said:


> To set you straight as usual! We caught 6 only our small fish were smaller than the sos small fish. We could have weighed in our 3 as the gills were moving some. To me, a live weigh in, my fish will swim off. The 3 we had would not swim off so I declared to not weigh in. We put them in the bait tank and obviously there was too much amonia or something from our bait that died during the night. If they had of been big fish they would of been in a bigger livewell with oxygen and such. They got carried away to be ate by another angler.
> 
> 
> Wish SOS would put up a pic of his new toon bling we brought him.
> ...



We fished a point down below Brantleys Friday night, you could look back into the coves on either side of it and there must of been at least 300 of something floating in the water. I tried to figure out what it was, been told there are no jugs on Oconee.

What bling?


----------



## j_seph (Aug 1, 2011)

flip0302 said:


> We fished a point down below Brantleys Friday night, you could look back into the coves on either side of it and there must of been at least 300 of something floating in the water. I tried to figure out what it was, been told there are no jugs on Oconee.
> 
> What bling?


 Brought him some good BLING BLING BLING


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 1, 2011)

I have to take some stills out of the blast off video and I will post them this evening.


----------



## Sarge USMC (Aug 1, 2011)

Sultan,had a great time last night(even though we did'nt have a fish to weigh in)but we met some good folks.Looking forward to another one,just let us know.
                                                       Sarge,USMC


----------



## Sarge USMC (Aug 1, 2011)

*Thanks!*



j_seph said:


> To set you straight as usual! We caught 6 only our small fish were smaller than the sos small fish. We could have weighed in our 3 as the gills were moving some. To me, a live weigh in, my fish will swim off. The 3 we had would not swim off so I declared to not weigh in. We put them in the bait tank and obviously there was too much amonia or something from our bait that died during the night. If they had of been big fish they would of been in a bigger livewell with oxygen and such. They got carried away to be ate by another angler.
> 
> 
> Wish SOS would put up a pic of his new toon bling we brought him.
> ...



It was good meeting you last night,and thanks for the help with the boat,OH! you never did buy me that drink(ha-ha)only joking,hope to see you on a lake soon. 
                                                                             Sarge


----------



## j_seph (Aug 1, 2011)

That video is like the van, and the jugs.........................................it does not exist


----------



## j_seph (Aug 1, 2011)

Sarge USMC said:


> It was good meeting you last night,and thanks for the help with the boat,OH! you never did buy me that drink(ha-ha)only joking,hope to see you on a lake soon.
> Sarge


 Sarge, good to meet you and no problem helping out. I do owe you a drink!! Had we known we could of hooked you up with a shad or three. Get ya one of those troll buckets then you can catch some bream and just drag that beside the boat with no need for a bait tank!


----------



## btt202 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just drag Joe by the boat for not buying you a drink ~~~~


----------



## j_seph (Aug 1, 2011)

we gonna have a little side pot at TN for total weight


----------



## btt202 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea REAL LITTLE LOL~~~~~~ $ 20 spot


----------



## j_seph (Aug 1, 2011)

btt202 said:


> Yea REAL LITTLE LOL~~~~~~ $ 20 spot


 that sounds good, that per boat


----------



## jkk6028 (Aug 2, 2011)

flip0302 said:


> We fished a point down below Brantleys Friday night, you could look back into the coves on either side of it and there must of been at least 300 of something floating in the water. I tried to figure out what it was, been told there are no jugs on Oconee.



talked with a guy at work that has a friend that jug fishes commericially on oconee and he supposedly caught 700 lbs this weekend there. maybe those were his jugs?


----------



## j_seph (Aug 2, 2011)

jkk6028 said:


> talked with a guy at work that has a friend that jug fishes commericially on oconee and he supposedly caught 700 lbs this weekend there. maybe those were his jugs?


 
commericially, as in he sales the fish?


----------



## jkk6028 (Aug 2, 2011)

j_seph said:


> commericially, as in he sales the fish?



thats what i got out of the conversation.........would think he would have to have a permit, business license or whatever though...this is second hand of course so dont really know. but with 700 lbs what else could you do with all that. i gave him my opinion to pass along to his friend


----------



## doodleflop (Aug 3, 2011)

jkk6028 said:


> talked with a guy at work that has a friend that jug fishes commericially on oconee and he supposedly caught 700 lbs this weekend there. maybe those were his jugs?



Shhh there are no jug fisherman on Oconee


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 3, 2011)

jkk6028 said:


> thats what i got out of the conversation.........would think he would have to have a permit, business license or whatever though...this is second hand of course so dont really know. but with 700 lbs what else could you do with all that. i gave him my opinion to pass along to his friend




He has to have a commercial fishing license, and a Dept. of Agriculture permit.

Trouble is, with no limits, he has to be caught in the act.


----------



## RICHMAN5986 (Aug 5, 2011)

Whens the next tourney??


----------

